# Help on getting rid of a dog smell



## jcalvin (Feb 1, 2008)

I started a remodel about a month ago for an investor. Among the mostly asthetic oriented work I am doing, I have to eliminate a strong pet smell. I have done this several times before by simply removing the carpet and painting. Well, this one will not go away. There is small bathroom that they must have locked the animal up in that seems to be the origin of the smell. I have used peroxide on the walls and floors to no avail. I have crawled into the crawlspace and spread lime all over it. I have torn up and replaced some of the more obviosly stained subfloor. I have torn out drywall and replaced with new drywall. It is still there. Is there anything out there that I can do for this? I know I can tear everything out and replace it, but, that is not economically possible.


----------



## ARI001 (Jun 16, 2009)

Seal the walls and sub-floor.


----------



## NNY (Aug 29, 2009)

My wife volunteers at an animal rescue . They use a product called Orange TKO . It is a strong smelling orange concentrate that is organic . They use it with the birds so you know it is safe . One of my customers bought a mobile home for his son . Well , it didn't work out and he left cats in the home . I did it as a favor . We went in and used this stuff on every square inch of the place , did the carpets with it . I had some people come in just to check it out and nobody detected any pet smells at all . Your situation may be different , all I can say is it worked for me .


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

Dead animal ... smell stronger :shutup:


----------



## jcalvin (Feb 1, 2008)

Animals are all gone now. It was a forclosed house that an investor bought and hired me to do the work. I didn't think I would have a problem getting out the smell based on my past experience. I was wrong. I am afraid I am about to loose my butt if I have to put more than a chemical or sealer on it.


----------



## IanS (Sep 18, 2009)

Carpet cleaning companies have an Ozone machine that has worked for me in the past. It worked for a smoker I had in a rental. Took 2 days though. Maybe remove all the floor if it was peed on.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Rent an ozone machine, set it high in the room, turn it on full blast, come back on Monday.


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

I have found Gas and a match works the best at removing the smell!:shifty:


----------



## jcalvin (Feb 1, 2008)

Heard of the ozone machine from another person but couldn't see how a machine could remove a smell by simply setting in a room. I figured I would be wasting my time by not attacking the source. I have the orange tko on the way. I am going to give that a shot then procede with the ozone machine if it still lingers. Thanks for all the help. I will post back when I win this battle and let you know the results.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

You ARE attacking the source. That is what ozone does.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

By the way, you indicate this is a dog smell. That's nothing. Wait till you have to deal with cat urine. You'll be in the corner holding your knees, rocking back and forth sucking your thumb dreaming fondly of the days when it was just dog smell! :laughing:


----------



## jcalvin (Feb 1, 2008)

I say dog smell. But I don't know what it is. If I had to guess, I would think that it is actually something that one of the world terrorist groups came up with and later trashed because it was too inhumane.


----------



## Insuranceclaims (Aug 31, 2009)

Ok, here's the most cost effective way.

I live in the insurance restoration world of water, fire and smoke and odor. Look in the yellow pages under fire/water and call a restorer who shows the green/white logo of IICRC. Tell them your story and ask if they will look at no charge and give you a cost to resolve.

Although this is a dog, the restorer mentality is to find the source of loss first. There must be something you are missing. In addition, there are all types of odor blocks in the industry, but, again, you must find the source first. Ask the restorer if they have a untraviolet light to detect urine stains.

Also look under carpet cleaners and find someone with the same logo. Ask if they have certification for odor control. Do the same with them.

Or you can go to IICRC.org and search for someone in your area by zip.

If urine went through the subfloor, you may have a fungus growing in the floor joists. Treating and sealing the wood is another whole process.

Whatever it is, it should be chargeable to the investor.


----------



## Insuranceclaims (Aug 31, 2009)

What city are you in or is the job in? I will do a quick search.


----------



## jcalvin (Feb 1, 2008)

Canton, NC 28716. Probably do a search under Asheville, NC


----------



## Insuranceclaims (Aug 31, 2009)

Give me a minute.


----------



## Insuranceclaims (Aug 31, 2009)

For Ashville, I see zip codes 28801 to 28806, 28810, 28813 to 28816.

Which one is closet to your job.

MOUNTAIN AREA RESTORATION & CLEANING SERVICES INC828-255-8820http:///28804 Details


Link to specific page of IICRC:

http://www.certifiedcleaners.org/locator.shtml

The one listed above had a local zip code. The others didn't. Sevpros and Servicemasters are franchises and less likely to work with you on the price.

The IICRC is one of the 2 largest organizations in the world that set the standards for water, fire , odor, structural drying and other. This is a good site to visit, see the home page and the different speciality certification. Good in case you need someone.

Call me now if you want. I am in Florida, but stay up all night. In addition, I forgot to pay my phone bill, so better call me now (LOL).

If we talk, I can help some more.

Mark 
210-823-3864


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

I had a similar job. I painted "kilz" on the sub floor, the walls,the ceiling and did the same on all adjacent rooms. The smell eventually was sealed in and went away. It is a dirty job with no guarantees. Good Luck


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

i vote ozone also. They are very costly though. You may be able to rent one if you don't need it in the future. I guess the ozone kills everything then after its done you will be left with a smell of static electricity. It is awesome.


----------



## Angdeer (Sep 21, 2009)

Get a cat, they smell way worse!


----------

